# FirtzBox 7490 - Where is the F***ing Reset Knopf



## taks (13. Januar 2018)

Abend zusammen

Ich wollte meine FritzBox 7490 zurücksetzten, da ich ned mehr auf die Weboberfläche komme.
Aber ich finde keinen Resetknopf.
Ebenso finde ich im Internet nichts über den Resetknopf 


Kann mir einer von euch weiter helfen?


Gruss taks


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Januar 2018)

Hast dun Telefon dran?
Falls ja ruf #991*15901590* an und warte ein paar Sekunden bis du auflegst - das setzt eine Fritzbox zurück. Übrigens ein "toller" Scherz bei Bekannten die ne Fritzbox haben.

Ansonsten gehts nur über das Loginmenü, ein Resetknopf wäre mir nicht bekannt (warum auch sowas implementieren, man kann doch Reparaturkosten einheimsen!)

Ebenfalls versuchen: Gib in deinem Browser mal http://169.254.1.1 ein.
Das ist der weniger bekannte Zugang zu Fritzboxen.


----------



## taks (13. Januar 2018)

Ne kein Telefon & Passwort vergessen.

Die Kiste kommt mir vor wie n Schildbürgerstreich


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Januar 2018)

Hmmm naja, wenn AVM kein Masterpasswort in der Verpackung beilegt das immer geht bei dem Gerät (keine Ahnung ob die das machen) haste tatsächlich wenig Chancen... zumindest wäre mir keine weitere Methode bekannt.
AVM bietet für den Fall PW vergessen das hier (oder ist "Myfritze" wieder was anderes? ): MyFRITZ!-Kennwort vergessen | FRITZ!Box 7490 | AVM Deutschland


----------



## taks (13. Januar 2018)

Nope, nichts in der Anleitung und Online hab ich auf die schnelle auch kein Hnadbuch gefunden ...

MyFritz ist was anderes.


----------



## Dimitrios1971 (13. Januar 2018)

Pc Ruder fahren. Router ein mal vom Strom raus und cä ein Minute warten.

Router mit Strom versorgen und warte bis alle lichter an gehen. Pc ein und Firewall Deaktivieren. *Diese *Programm starten und in Weboberfläche passwort vergessen ein klicken. Rest wir du hin kriegen und reseten


----------



## Schwarzseher (13. Januar 2018)

Die Fritzbox vom Strom trennen auch keine Option?Link ist für das Vorgänger Modell,sollte aber gleich sein denke ich.
Kennwort fur die Benutzeroberflache der FRITZ!Box vergessen | FRITZ!Box 7390 | AVM Deutschland

Edit:Mist zu langsam


----------



## JoinRise (13. Januar 2018)

Wenn die Fritzbox länger als 10 Minuten am Strom hängt , muss man sie vorher einmal Strom los machen und dann auf Passwort vergessen gehen , so lassen sich die werkseinstellungen laden.


----------



## BloodySuicide (13. Januar 2018)

JoinRise schrieb:


> Wenn die Fritzbox länger als 10 Minuten am Strom hängt , muss man sie vorher einmal Strom los machen und dann auf Passwort vergessen gehen , so lassen sich die werkseinstellungen laden.



Bringt einem nur nix wenn DHCP aus ist und man den IP Bereich nicht kennt. Hatte ich leider mal bei nem Kunden. Nen Knopf hätte nicht geschadet


----------



## joylancer (13. Januar 2018)

Lade dir das aktuelle Recover- Image deiner FB herunter (ftp.avm.de)
FB7490: ftp://ftp.avm.de/fritz.box/fritzbox...490.en-de-es-it-fr-pl.06.83.recover-image.exe

Dieses einfach ausführen und den Anweisungen folgen.
Hoffe, du hast kein Kaspersky drauf, da gibts dabei teilweise Probleme mit der Firewall.
Ansonsten sollte dann klappen.


----------



## taks (13. Januar 2018)

JoinRise schrieb:


> Wenn die Fritzbox länger als 10 Minuten am Strom hängt , muss man sie vorher einmal Strom los machen und dann auf Passwort vergessen gehen , so lassen sich die werkseinstellungen laden.



Daaannnkkeeeee 


Auch dem Rest dankeschön


----------



## JoinRise (14. Januar 2018)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Bringt einem nur nix wenn DHCP aus ist und man den IP Bereich nicht kennt. Hatte ich leider mal bei nem Kunden. Nen Knopf hätte nicht geschadet



In dem Fall geht es halt über ein Telefon Analog/DECT oder über das Recovery Tool von AVM , und wenn das alles nicht wirkt = Holzhammer  (Wobei mir noch die Telefon App für das Smartphone in den Sinn kommt , da habe ich allerdings keine Möglichkeit das zu testen  )



taks schrieb:


> Daaannnkkeeeee
> 
> 
> Auch dem Rest dankeschön



Ich nehme Gold/Diamanten/Bitcoins


----------



## airXgamer (14. Januar 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ebenfalls versuchen: Gib in deinem Browser mal http://169.254.1.1 ein.


Also ich habe das gerade mal bei unserer 7590 versucht - die IP Adresse ist da nicht erreichbar.


----------



## taks (15. Januar 2018)

airXgamer schrieb:


> Also ich habe das gerade mal bei unserer 7590 versucht - die IP Adresse ist da nicht erreichbar.



Das geht nur wenn keine IP über den DHCP ausgegeben wurde und dann die Netzwerkadapter selbst Adressen vergeben.


----------



## airXgamer (15. Januar 2018)

Ah ok,  Danke.


----------



## Klutten (15. Januar 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Das geht nur wenn keine IP über den DHCP ausgegeben wurde und dann die Netzwerkadapter selbst Adressen vergeben.



Doch, es funktioniert sowohl der von dir irgendwann mal selbst festgelegte Bereich, als auch die oben genannte Adresse. Grundvoraussetzung ist natürlich eine feste Verbindung per Kabel.

Geht bei mir sowohl bei einer alten 7390 und einer aktuellen 7580.


----------



## taks (15. Januar 2018)

Klutten schrieb:


> Doch, es funktioniert sowohl der von dir irgendwann mal selbst festgelegte Bereich, als auch die oben genannte Adresse. Grundvoraussetzung ist natürlich eine feste Verbindung per Kabel.
> 
> Geht bei mir sowohl bei einer alten 7390 und einer aktuellen 7580.



Evtl. hab ich dich auch falsch verstanden, aber die 169.254 sind nur erreichbar wenn du im selben IP-Range eine Adresse hast.
Und die Adressen in dem Bereich werden nur vergeben wenn APIPA aktiv ist weil kein DHCP erreichbar ist.


----------



## Klutten (15. Januar 2018)

Bei mir geht beides. 

192.168.xx.xx und 169.254.1.1   ...oder verstehe ich etwas falsch?


----------



## Stockmann (16. Januar 2018)

Klutten schrieb:


> Bei mir geht beides.
> 
> 192.168.xx.xx und 169.254.1.1   ...oder verstehe ich etwas falsch?



FritzBox ggf. einmal vom Strom nehmen, dann sollte es definit funktionieren:

Benutzeroberflache der FRITZ!Box aufrufen | FRITZ!Box 7490 | AVM Deutschland

alternativ FritzBox Notfall Lösung:

Benutzeroberflache der FRITZ!Box nicht aufrufbar | FRITZ!Box 7490 | AVM Deutschland

Kennwort fur die Benutzeroberflache der FRITZ!Box vergessen | FRITZ!Box 7490 | AVM Deutschland


----------

